# New lacy shawl "Gentiana" Knitted (not for beginners ).



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I shall translate here in plain English , so all of you, who asked me about it, may start knitting and to be happy about results ! First stage. Abbreviations. (from top down in numbers from 1-11). 1) The number inside the square means, how many stitches (sts) to knit ; 2) purl ; 3) yarn over ; 4) from yarn over make as many sts ,as the number in the circle tells you (knit,purl,..and so on) ; 5) knit from 1 st as many sts, as the number tells you ; 6) knit through back loop ; 7) slip one, knit one, pass slipped stitch over ; 8) knit two together ; 9) knit three together,- it may be made :'1'-slip 1, k 2 together, pass slipped st over, or '2'-slip 1, k 1, pass slipped st over, return st to the left needle and pass next st over, or '3'- knit 3 together ; 10) knit together as many stitches (sts), as number tell you ; 11) first knit second st , then first st ( it does not matter, what cable you use for that, but it must be the same through the shawl ). Very important : Empty Squares means - there are no stitches. First chart (near the abbreviations on your copy) is a beginning of a shawl and it tells, that you need to Knit every row from 18-22 ; 34-38; 50-52. Rows 49 -54 you need to Knit without increasing. First Stage. This shawl is knitted from top center (near the neck) till the bottom, according to charts. Cast on 10 sts ( 2 for border + 6 sts body + 2 sts border ). Knit both borders on right and left sides, knit or purls stitches according to charts on body of shawl. Row 1-49 read from right to left ( from right border to center stitches), then from center stitches to another border,-from center stitches to right. Shawl has two center stitches in rows 1-49. You need to knit & purl in the beginning and in the ending stitch next to the border on right side, and knit & purl next to the border on wrong side, but knit & purl before and after center stitch (make 2 from 1) only on the right side. It means, that you make 4 sts more every right side and make 2 sts more in every wrong side. You must have 148 sts on row 48, including border stitches. Then rows 49-54 knit and purl without making two from one. Wrong side rows : 2, 4, 6, 18, 20, 22, 34, 36, 38, 50, 52, 54 you knit stitches. Other wrong side rows you purl, unless it say otherwise in chart. Now I shall translate rows from 1 till 7 , so to eliminate mistakes, what might have happened in understanding of beginning chart. 1-st row : 2 border sts; from 1 st knit 2 ; from 1 st knit 2 ; knit 1 through back loop ; knit 1 through back loop ; knit 2 from 1 st ; knit 2 from 1 st ; 2 border sts. 2-nd row : 2 border sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts ; knit 8 sts, from 1 st knit 2 sts, 2 border sts. 3-rd row : 2 border sts, from 1 st knit 2 sts ; knit 3 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 1 through back loop, knit 1 through back loop, from 1 st knit 2 sts, knit 3 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts ; 2 border sts. 4-th row : 2 border sts ; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 14 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; 2 border sts. 5-th row : 2 border sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 6 sts ; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 1 st through back loop, knit 1 st through back loop; from 1 st make 2 sts; knit 6 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; 2 border sts . 6-th row : 2 border sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 20 sts; from st knit 2 sts; 2 border sts. 7-th row : 2 border sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 9 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 1 st through back loop; knit 1 st through back loop; from 1 st knit 2 sts; knit 9 sts; from 1 st knit 2 sts; 2 border sts. This is exactly, how it is written here, but if you will notice in my knitted shawl,- I purled 2nd, 4th, 6th and 8th rows with increases ,as needed. If you will make it so far and will not give up,- I will translate further for you ! Just let me know, that my translations will be not in vain ! I love you, everybody, and I wish the best of luck to everyone of you !


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl! It is more complicated than I want to get into right now but I really am glad you shared it with us. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks! That was fast!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you so much!
I will save this and download the charts!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, Fialka, that is a most beautiful shawl. I would love to try it someday.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much. Where can I source the downloads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

No wonder I prefer charts/graphs :lol:

Thank you for taking the time to produce a written version since many have complained when there aren't any beside the chart--I should know because I've done it for several KPers!

Now if I could only get more people doing filet crochet or doilies then chart reading would become a norm IMO.

To think my friend at work could create intricate knit lace patterns without any patterns at all. She just flew through a project and used the smallest needles, thread and yarns available!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Thank you, Fialka, that is a most beautiful shawl. I would love to try it someday.


If you will wait for too long,- I may be dead by then,- don't you think ? Then you will need to find somebody else, who will help you with pattern in a hurry !..


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

disgo said:


> No wonder I prefer charts/graphs :lol:
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to produce a written version since many have complained when there aren't any beside the chart--I should know because I've done it for several KPers!
> 
> ...


This is not a written version and without charts you can't knit anything, bu this starting 7 rows of a shawl ! For sure this shawl is not for the beginners and I shall not translate and explain any charts ! For those, who wants something simple & easy there are more, than enough already,- just pick them up and go ! With all do respect, I just try my best to help,- that's all !


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Alimac said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much. Where can I source the downloads. Thanks in advance.


I put this shawl in picture section and it looks like you didn't see it ! So I shall put it here http:www.liveinternet.ru/users/3900865/post227117321/


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Fialka said:


> I put this shawl in picture section and it looks like you didn't see it ! So I shall put it here http:www.liveinternet.ru/users/3900865/post227117321/


I will see if I can put in a live link:
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3900865/post227117321/


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll try it again to may work http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3900865/post227117321/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! And a lot of hard work on your part.


----------



## RebeccaJB (May 25, 2012)

This is the most beautiful shawl. A lot of work and so worth it! You should be very proud of your gorgeous shawl that you made.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fialka--beautiful shawl and thank you for posting the link to your work. Wish I could figure out how to translate the web page, but you do have your charts there which is great.

What yarn did you use? Was it lace weight?


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

RebeccaJB said:


> This is the most beautiful shawl. A lot of work and so worth it! You should be very proud of your gorgeous shawl that you made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Very impressive.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kindness in taking the time to translate for us. I will be attempting this after finishing my current project. 

RobbiD


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is a gorgeous shawl. Thank you.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

The last 2 charts seem to have a picture over them. I'm not sure that I can read them. Will you be posting those charts? I appreciate what you have done in translating so much of the non-charted instructions.
Thanks


----------



## gleem (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank You for all your help. I haven't been this excited about a project in a long time.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It is out of my league. Gorgeous.


----------



## shawlansockho (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you it is beautiful


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Blue_Carol said:


> The last 2 charts seem to have a picture over them. I'm not sure that I can read them. Will you be posting those charts? I appreciate what you have done in translating so much of the non-charted instructions.
> Thanks


I downloaded only those charts, that were available,- and these are enough to knit this shawl. Other pictures of white, blue and orange shawls are bigger and more complicated, so I'm glad that those charts are impossible to download ! I shall translate the rest of written instructions and put in this section also, when I'll be able. So the best of my wishes goes to everyone of you ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I know how much work you put into this instructions.
I am ready to start this beautiful shawl.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Don't worry, it won't ever be in vain. Right now I have to finish a few other projects, but this page is bookmarked.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for writing this out for us. How kind and thoughtful. I have printed it out and am eager to get to it.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your shawl is gorgeous. Thank you so much for the written start. I have added this to my queue.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone and I shall put the"Second stage"of translation here for you ! I need to tell, that the yarn thickness is not mentioned in this pattern,- so you may use , whatever you want for your shawl,- just knit a little sample to be sure, that you like it ! Now we start rows 55-95 ( numbers of rows are shown in the right side of red thick line). Now we'll make a border of three stitches on each side, which are already included in what we have already. The border is not shown on chart, so take off first stitch (st) from left to write needle, knit next two stitches(sts), put a marker for this border. The last tree sts on this row will be knitted one after another and will become another border. These 3 sts borders will follow on both sides of shawl till the end this way. Rows 55-95 start knit after the border, according to chart to the left of a thick red line, then both part A and B (reading from right to left) and now we are in the center. But now we don't have a center stitch, so we knit the second half of shawl as a mirror reflection of a right part. So row 55 will be :border 3 sts, yarn over (yo), knit 2 sts, yo, slip one, knit one, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass sl st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 st, yo, sl 1, k1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, k2 tog, yo, k 2 st, yo, sl 1, k 1, past sl st over, border 3 sts. We don't have central st any more, so we continue to knit this way (as a mirror reflection) till the row 83. Starting from row 83 we shall have two yarn overs ( yo) next to each other. On the wrong side we knit first of these yo, then purl the second yo,- in this manner. From row 87 till row 96 we have only chart "A" left and it will go to the end this way (just chart A). The first "knit 2 together" in a row of these charts (R 87,R 91..)becomes "knit 3 together",- all the others k 2 tog stay as usual. This is it for today ! The next and the last part will be short to translate, but a biggest & longest to knit ! And I'll answer all of you questions, if you'll have them ! The best of luck from me to you in happy knitting ! Fialka.


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you, Fialka. I printed off the charts this morning, enlarging them so they were easier for me to follow. In reading your notes and the discussion of the ABBREVIATIONS, I understood what was happening and could follow the charting just fine. Thank you for the text, too, though since that clarified for me the translated way of thinking. It made perfect sense once I adjusted my brain! Off to get my needles.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jobikki said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I know how much work you put into this instructions.
> I am ready to start this beautiful shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## forrestsmum1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fialka

Your time and effort in translating the instruction for this beautiful shawl is greatly appreciated....these are the lovely things that can happen at random to make a persons day!

Thank you
Joy


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful gift to all the knitters on here. Beautiful work and thank you.


----------



## gleem (Feb 14, 2011)

Fialka

Thank You for helping out with this pattern. Your translations are a great help. I'll be on the "Second Stage" tomorrow. 

I am so grateful that we have wonderful KP angels like you among us.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flalka, THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO much! WOW


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Fialka... Thank you so much for your effort in translating the information of the pattern.
Was just reviewing the charts and to see if it was possible for me to copy and paste them to go along with your instructions... It would be a great help if you could translate the symbols so that we know what is to be knitted, purl, y/o, etc. I also tried to cut and past the photo of the charts but wasn't able to open them due to an unknown extension they were saved under.

Would it be too much of a problem if you were to make a printed copy and next to each line write what the symbols are so that we are better able to try and follow the charts along with what you did?

Again thank you for your kindness and thoughtfulness to those of us that are interested in trying this.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

gleem said:


> Fialka
> 
> Thank You for helping out with this pattern. Your translations are a great help. I'll be on the "Second Stage" tomorrow.
> 
> I am so grateful that we have wonderful KP angels like you among us.


  :lol: :roll: Thank you and everybody here for thanking me and calling me " an angel" ! I just think, that we have here more talented knitters here, than me,- I am lucky to be familiar with a couple of languages more,- that's all ! I shall be anxiously waiting for your shawls to see here finished,- that's all, I want ! And don't worry, if your shawls will look different,- it will be precious and loved ! Thank you ! Fialka.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> Fialka... Thank you so much for your effort in translating the information of the pattern.
> Was just reviewing the charts and to see if it was possible for me to copy and paste them to go along with your instructions... It would be a great help if you could translate the symbols so that we know what is to be knitted, purl, y/o, etc. I also tried to cut and past the photo of the charts but wasn't able to open them due to an unknown extension they were saved under.
> 
> Would it be too much of a problem if you were to make a printed copy and next to each line write what the symbols are so that we are better able to try and follow the charts along with what you did?
> ...


 :roll: :wink: :thumbup: Thank you for asking and I suggest, that you will read this topic from the very beginning. I can't print, what you ask, as I am 'computer challenged',-sorry about that,-I tried & it didn't work ! You will write symbols on your paper and write their meanings near each, according to my numbers of them 1-11 from top down. Empty square means- there are no stitches. Today I shall put the lat part of translations. Good luck to you and for everybody else, who are brave enough to try this lacy shawl ! Fialka. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Knitted Shawl " Gentiana" Third stage (translated). In rows 96- 114 we knit those stitches (sts), which were purled in previous rows. We have two charts with rows 97-137, where part "A" looks as a "mesh", but part "B" looks as a "triangle upside down" (it is outlined with a red thick line in one these charts). Look for the numbers 97-137 at right side of this chart,- and rows numbers 97-137 at the left side of this chart on another page. The yellow highlighted line from 'down-up' is the same stitch, so you will not miss anything. So we start with "triangle" once, then a "mesh" twice, then "triangle B " once, then a "mesh" twice and "triangle" once. After row 138 we use a hook to finish a lacy border this way : three sts (they are in the beginning and the end of the row,-make 3 single crochets one after another). The main part goes : put on hook as many sts from needle,as it is written on the top of 137-th row of a chart (under the arch) and make a single crochet (sc) of it. Then make a chain 7 or 9 (whatever looks better for your shawl) and make a sc of another 3-5 sts from your needle, which are written on the top of row 137 (under the arch). You will crochet in this order till your sts from needle are gone, then with a sc go around ' neck border' twice, so it will look and feel so much better ! My very best wishes go to everyone of you and I hope to see your pretty shawls in the "Picture" sections, when they will be finished ! Fialka.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

kanona said:


> Thank you, Fialka. I printed off the charts this morning, enlarging them so they were easier for me to follow. In reading your notes and the discussion of the ABBREVIATIONS, I understood what was happening and could follow the charting just fine. Thank you for the text, too, though since that clarified for me the translated way of thinking. It made perfect sense once I adjusted my brain! Off to get my needles.


So glad you can understand the explanation along with charts, would you by chance be able to explain the symbols of the charts for the rest of us and if you make this would you kindly write it up for the rest of us? I so appreciate that Fialka took the time and did the best she could but honestly I'm still lost.

Another thing how did you save the graphs, because everytime I try my system says it's a jpeg but won't open as one and I've tried several different software to open it... at this point I'm stumped.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

sevolnam said:


> So glad you can understand the explanation along with charts, would you by chance be able to explain the symbols of the charts for the rest of us and if you make this would you kindly write it up for the rest of us? I so appreciate that Fialka took the time and did the best she could but honestly I'm still lost.
> 
> Another thing how did you save the graphs, because everytime I try my system says it's a jpeg but won't open as one and I've tried several different software to open it... at this point I'm stumped.


I can't help with the jpeg, although all I did was copy & then paste directly into Word.

Fialka explained in the first section what the abbreviations stand for. There are 11 & she listed them by number.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys...

I hope I am not too intrusive? presumptuous?, whatever the word might be. I put together a Word file with all of Fialta's WONDERFUL work.

Any suggestions or corrections are more than welcome.

I did this file in Word for Mac, but I saved it as a normal word file. What I'm not too sure of are the jpegs, so please let me know. It opened fine here, but you never know.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the effort, I opened it in Word, but I keep getting a AppCrash from the file. I too also tried to copy and paste into a Word Doc but to no avail it kept crashing... as mentioned I also tried to save the image of which the properties of the image states that its a jpg but wouldn't open under windows without the AppCrash error... tried several other programs but no luck... maybe it's a pc thing.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I hope I am not too intrusive? presumptuous?, whatever the word might be. I put together a Word file with all of Fialta's WONDERFUL work.
> 
> ...


Wow Stephhy--it worked for me! Thank you thank you. This is probably way out of my league, but I really want to try it!! I think if I take my time, and read through everything several times...we'll see...You are an angel, Fialka, to share this with us and to take so much time and effort to show us the way. Thank you.


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I hope I am not too intrusive? presumptuous?, whatever the word might be. I put together a Word file with all of Fialta's WONDERFUL work.
> 
> ...


The file opened perfectly for me - thanks so much!


----------



## RebeccaJB (May 25, 2012)

Wow! Great job. Thank you.
I had no problem opening it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I hope I am not too intrusive? presumptuous?, whatever the word might be. I put together a Word file with all of Fialta's WONDERFUL work.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you very much for this ! I ' clicked' at your 'download' and it is so amazing,- I'll never learn, how to do it ! It is exactly, how I wanted for everyone to see, so it would easy to knit ! Now I hope, that everybody's shawl would be a huge success and everyone of you will be wearing this shawl with pride ! Thank you again for this ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fialka.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Fialka said:


> :Thank you again for this ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fialka.


You are quite welcome - especially since you did 99.9999% of the work! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Unfortunately on mine it won't open, as I don't have Office 2010 I think it is.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately on mine it won't open, as I don't have Office 2010 I think it is.


Oh, that's too bad. I went back & checked & it says the format is good for Word 97-2004. Maybe your system is trying open it in Word Pad?

I have no idea, I just know my system tries that every so often. Maybe if you have Word open before you try & download it would help.

And even if it says "2004" it should still open, as the format carried forward quite a few years. On my PC I have Word 2011 & it will open this.

I hope something works!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No it is quite determined I should purchase Office 2010- not prepared to pay that much for a download- I will check with Joy (forrestsmum1) in Goulburn when I see her later in the year. I know at present this is well above my skill level- espacially for reading charts!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I LOVE it. the real flower petals is the style I like so much. I am a huge fan of Herbert Niebling who has many patters with the soft shapes. I have the books & patterns but did not understand a a few things that I came upon in the patterns. May I ask you for clarification? Thanks


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Fialka said:


> :lol: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you very much for this ! I ' clicked' at your 'download' and it is so amazing,- I'll never learn, how to do it ! It is exactly, how I wanted for everyone to see, so it would easy to knit ! Now I hope, that everybody's shawl would be a huge success and everyone of you will be wearing this shawl with pride ! Thank you again for this ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fialka.


What a great collaborative effort! Thank you Fialka for this amazing translation, and Stephhy for your amazing computer download! I'm very proud to be a part of this great and generous group of talented KP'ers!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> What a great collaborative effort! Thank you Fialka for this amazing translation, and Stephhy for your amazing computer download! I'm very proud to be a part of this great and generous group of talented KP'ers!


You are welcome - it is a way for me to pay it forward, since I've received so much from this group.


----------



## forrestsmum1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Stephy

I also want to thank you for your efforts in putting together this beautiful pattern, as a direct result of what you have done I have now been able to convert it to a PDF file and email it to Lurker2 (Julie), in New Zealand....Thank You!!!


----------



## smutsmoney (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome work. Thank you.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much to everybody for being so nice and brave enough to try this shawl ! My shawl is not perfect,- unintentionally I made some mistakes there and I refuse to pull it apart and start over again ! Who knows about those mistakes besides me ? This is mine, I love it,- and you will love yours,- I feel it ! You may ask any questions and I shall answer to the best of my knowledge ! Or you may change something in knitting to your own taste,- I am sure, it will be very lovely too ! The best of my wishes goes to everyone of you ! Fialka.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

forrestsmum1 said:


> Stephy
> 
> I also want to thank you for your efforts in putting together this beautiful pattern, as a direct result of what you have done I have now been able to convert it to a PDF file and email it to Lurker2 (Julie), in New Zealand....Thank You!!!


You are quite welcome!


----------



## mullerf (Jun 21, 2011)

This is your written instruction for Second stage......

Second stage"of translation here for you ! I need to tell, that the yarn thickness is not mentioned in this pattern,- so you may use , whatever you want for your shawl,- just knit a little sample to be sure, that you like it ! Now we start rows 55-95 ( numbers of rows are shown in the right side of red thick line). Now we'll make a border of three stitches on each side, which are already included in what we have already. The border is not shown on chart, so take off first stitch (st) from left to write needle, knit next two stitches(sts), put a marker for this border. The last tree sts on this row will be knitted one after another and will become another border. These 3 sts borders will follow on both sides of shawl till the end this way. Rows 55-95 start knit after the border, according to chart to the left of a thick red line, then both part A and B (reading from right to left) and now we are in the center. But now we don't have a center stitch, so we knit the second half of shawl as a mirror reflection of a right part. So row 55 will be :border 3 sts, yarn over (yo), knit 2 sts, yo, slip one, knit one, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass sl st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 st, yo, sl 1, k1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, k2 tog, yo, k 2 st, yo, sl 1, k 1, past sl st over, border 3 sts. We don't have central st any more, so we continue to knit this way (as a mirror reflection) till the row 83. Starting from row 83 we shall have two yarn overs ( yo) next to each other. On the wrong side we knit first of these yo, then purl the second yo,- in this manner. From row 87 till row 96 we have only chart "A" left and it will go to the end this way (just chart A). The first "knit 2 together" in a row of these charts (R 87,R 91..)becomes "knit 3 together",- all the others k 2 tog stay as usual. This is it for today ! The next and the las

THE ERROR SEEMS TO BE: an extra yo, k 2 sts after the last k29, knit two together 

and the row ends with a sl 1' k1, pass sl st over.

This works out to the 148 stitches that we have to work with.

Do you agree?


Faye


----------



## mygypsy (May 2, 2014)

That is very pretty, im just learning to knit.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

mullerf said:


> This is your written instruction for Second stage......
> 
> Second stage"of translation here for you ! I need to tell, that the yarn thickness is not mentioned in this pattern,- so you may use , whatever you want for your shawl,- just knit a little sample to be sure, that you like it ! Now we start rows 55-95 ( numbers of rows are shown in the right side of red thick line). Now we'll make a border of three stitches on each side, which are already included in what we have already. The border is not shown on chart, so take off first stitch (st) from left to write needle, knit next two stitches(sts), put a marker for this border. The last tree sts on this row will be knitted one after another and will become another border. These 3 sts borders will follow on both sides of shawl till the end this way. Rows 55-95 start knit after the border, according to chart to the left of a thick red line, then both part A and B (reading from right to left) and now we are in the center. But now we don't have a center stitch, so we knit the second half of shawl as a mirror reflection of a right part. So row 55 will be :border 3 sts, yarn over (yo), knit 2 sts, yo, slip one, knit one, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass sl st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 st, yo, sl 1, k1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, knit 2 sts, yo, sl 1, k 1, pass slipped st over, knit 29 sts, knit 2 tog, yo, k2 tog, yo, k 2 st, yo, sl 1, k 1, past sl st over, border 3 sts. We don't have central st any more, so we continue to knit this way (as a mirror reflection) till the row 83. Starting from row 83 we shall have two yarn overs ( yo) next to each other. On the wrong side we knit first of these yo, then purl the second yo,- in this manner. From row 87 till row 96 we have only chart "A" left and it will go to the end this way (just chart A). The first "knit 2 together" in a row of these charts (R 87,R 91..)becomes "knit 3 together",- all the others k 2 tog stay as usual. This is it for today ! The next and the las
> 
> ...


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup: Yes, I agree ! I'm so bad,-or stupid,- with computers ! I'm loosing my mind ! You are right,- after last repeat of "triangle B" you knit : yo, k2, yo and knit 3 of border sts . You are absolutely right,- it was my mistake ! I'm very sorry ! Fialka. Thank you ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mullerf (Jun 21, 2011)

great, we will get this worked out together

Faye


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks all for this collective effort. What a wonderful place to come and share


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Attached is a corrected Word document reflecting the correction above. Sorry it took so long. Thanks, Fialka!

I agree with Prayz, it's a great group.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have Office on my computer to download this Word Document. Could it be posted in a different format?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hmmmm . I saved it as a PDF & got three files, so here they are. I'm just glad there weren't 105 pages! All the pages & charts are included in these 3 PDFs.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Hmmmm . I saved it as a PDF & got three files, so here they are. I'm just glad there weren't 105 pages! All the pages & charts are included in these 3 PDFs.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Attached is a corrected Word document reflecting the correction above. Sorry it took so long. Thanks, Fialka!
> 
> I agree with Prayz, it's a great group.


Fantastic shawl and thank you so much for the word doc with all the pattern instructions on it, very much appreciated.


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my..That is gorgeous!! I love shawls and have done a few but that is so beautiful. I have lots of lace and fingering yarns so I think I'll give the pattern a try...after finishing some projects I need to finish.
You are such a dear to post this for everyone. I'll look for the instructions and/or charts.

Thanks again and have a wonderful year!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow,- I am so surprised, that so many knitters still want to try beautiful and compicated shawl ! I hope to see your beautiful shawls in the 'Picture' section, when they will be ready ! The best of my wishes to everyone of you ! Fialka.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you to all of you for the desire to try something very unusual and pretty at the same time ! I would love to see pictures of your finished shawls ! The best my wishes to everyone of you ! Fialka.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I just saw this beautiful shawl, I have marked to save this and find yarn and try to do one of these. Thank you for sharing all of this. I just wonder if you are close to where I am in Tennessee?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I am just a good enough knitter to know this is beyond me and to really appreciate how beautiful and complex it is.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Finnsbride said:


> I am just a good enough knitter to know this is beyond me and to really appreciate how beautiful and complex it is.


It isn't hard, because the pattern is extremely well written. If you know how to knit, purl, yarn over, & complete a basic cable, then you can do this. I promise. It is very rewarding.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> I just saw this beautiful shawl, I have marked to save this and find yarn and try to do one of these. Thank you for sharing all of this. I just wonder if you are close to where I am in Tennessee?


 :roll: :lol: Well, I am not really close to you,-It is a long way to walk !.. I live in Lewisburg, TN .


----------



## ludivinijvk (Oct 8, 2013)

I found the page where the translation of this pattern, Gentiana was posted. Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I love it.

Ludivini


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

ludivinijvk said:


> I found the page where the translation of this pattern, Gentiana was posted. Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I love it.
> 
> Ludivini


 :thumbup: You are very welcome ! :lol:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## needles47 (Jun 12, 2014)

my gosh this is just to beautiful. I wish I could do this.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your comments ! I have a good taste in picking beautiful shawls to knit,- am I not ?! The best of my wishes goes to everyone of you ! Fialka.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Fialka said:


> Thank you to everyone for your comments ! I have a good taste in picking beautiful shawls to knit,- am I not ?! The best of my wishes goes to everyone of you ! Fialka.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ludivinijvk (Oct 8, 2013)

What a talent. You have a very creative mind to create such beautiful pattern. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.


----------

